# "Rules" You Break?



## StormWolf68 (May 7, 2015)

There are a lot of horsey "rules" that people follow because their instructor/friend/whatever told them way back when they first got into horses. I tend to break a few of them from time to time...

Such as feeding treats from a flat hand. I don't always feed from a flat hand, I just feed from a partially closed fist or for carrots, like a lot of people, I just hand it to them. For really small treats (Peppermint for example) I still feed it from a flat fist though.

And sometimes if I'm just going from stall to crosstie (Right next to the stall) I'll just lead by the halter (Very unsafe and a no no, right :rofl. There's also putting a girth on starting at a certain side. I just put the girth on whichever side is closest first. (But I'm also using a girth with elastic on both sides)

What "rules" do you guys break from time to time? 
~Stormy


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

What's a rule?:wink:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Those little safety tips are there so that inexperienced horse people don't get hurt. Of course they are still good ideas, but a total beginner who didn't have the reflexes or timing, or wasn't used to horses, would get their fingers taken off if they didn't give treats on flat hands...For example.

I also don't always feed from a flat hand. Just depends. 

I also lead by the halter sometimes. With little Selena, I just unsaddle her by the arena and let her loose. She puts herself back in her stall.

Not walking behind horses - Shoot, it'd be really hard to get anywhere if I didn't occasionally go behind one. All of mine fear their lives over kicking me anyway. All comes with being savvy, if you let the horse know you're there they probably won't kick at you.

Picking out feet before riding. I usually do, but if I get in a hurry I'll leave them. The arena sand cleans them out well enough after a few minutes anyway.


----------



## StormWolf68 (May 7, 2015)

SorrelHorse said:


> Those little safety tips are there so that inexperienced horse people don't get hurt. Of course they are still good ideas, but a total beginner who didn't have the reflexes or timing, or wasn't used to horses, would get their fingers taken off if they didn't give treats on flat hands...For example.


Yeah, I told my friend to feed the pony with a flat hand and she just said "But YOU'RE not!".



> Not walking behind horses - Shoot, it'd be really hard to get anywhere if I didn't occasionally go behind one. All of mine fear their lives over kicking me anyway. All comes with being savvy, if you let the horse know you're there they probably won't kick at you.


My mom laughs because I always say something like "I'm behind you Brandy" when I'm behind her. She wouldn't kick me, she's been a lesson horse for too long to do that.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Riding either an English tradition or a Western tradition instead of a mishmash of both. Right now, English: saddle, reins, breeches. Western: headstall, girth, breastplate. I wear a helmet but with an add-on sunbrim which ruins the englishness. Plus the wide plastic trail stirrups . . .


----------



## ManicMini (May 4, 2015)

I don't follow the "do everything on the left side of the horse" rule. I lead the horse from either hand, mount from either side, dismount from either side etc. I also walk behind the horses and sometimes duck underneath their lead ropes when they're tied.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

the 20% rule:wink:


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

ManicMini said:


> I don't follow the "do everything on the left side of the horse" rule. I lead the horse from either hand, mount from either side, dismount from either side etc._Posted via Mobile Device_


 Point of Fact, I make it a point to mount and dismount from either side randomly


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Let's see.
Broken rule:
The "no yelling in the barn" rule.
Why:
We don't board, we have our own barn, so we don't have to worry about spooking other people's horses, and I want my horses to hear people yell so they won't be scared of yelling.
Broken rule: "Do everything from the left side."
Why: It's a stupid rule with no rhyme or reason.
Broken rule: Don't walk behind a horse at all. 
Why: I'm lazy.
Broken rule: "No running in the barn." 
Why: I want my horses to not be afraid of me running.


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh, and the "Don't lead with a halter" rule. I broke that one yesterday while I was ground driving Mav. He had a rope halter on under his bridle and I led him by the halter briefly.

I also make a point of saddling Maverick from whatever side is most convenient. 
I do mountDixie and Pistol from only the left side though because that's how they're trained. But I am working with Mav on both sides


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree the doing everything from the left was not really made with real purpose in mind, however I do have to say that after growing up doing it that way - It is just natural. My left leg is more flexible than my right, so when I'm getting on something big (I'm short) I flat out can't get on from the right side. Just can't. Not gonna happen. 

A well broke horse won't care though. They don't give a hoot what side you're on if somebody actually started them right.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Actually, the 'do everything from the left' rule made sense when you had 700 horses to assemble, tack up and head out. But I don't have 700 horses...


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Wearing boots every time I go to the paddock. Sometimes if I am coming back from town or something I forget my boots so I just go in with flats but usually if that's the case I just pick up his feed bucket and obviously feed him and leave.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

"Don't ride in shorts."

No, don't ride ENGLISH in shorts -- learned that one the hard way  A good comfortable western saddle shouldn't give you saddle sores anyway. When it's hot enough to fry an egg outside, shorts and boots don't seem so ridiculous anymore. (standard disclaimers about green horses and using common sense)


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Why shouldn't you lead with a halter?


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Walking ducking under your horse's neck or between your horse and whatever he's tied to. If he were setting back, freaking out, etc, yeah, I'd avoid it then. But I go in front of him to get to the other side pretty much all the time. I also do it when he's loose.


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 4, 2013)

All of them


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Mounting on the left is ALL because of soldiers, who were mostly right handed, and needed to mount a horse withOUT stirrups, and, at the same time, keep their scabbard on the LEFT hand side, going back to Roman times. That is the ONLY reason and then tradition, etc. Think about it, and it makes sense.
But, with lessons, you GOTTA start somewhere, and so we do. I mount on the right and lead on the right.
I won't ride in shorts, EVER!!! I value my 20 something looking legs, pretty much covered up for four decades, to risk rubbing them raw! =b


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

ManicMini said:


> I don't follow the "do everything on the left side of the horse" rule. I lead the horse from either hand, mount from either side, dismount from either side etc. I also walk behind the horses and sometimes duck underneath their lead ropes when they're tied.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


...or straight under their belly, with some horses. I've been known to sit half wrapped around their legs while on bot duty or bandaging or something. And it just makes sense that you can mount your horse from either side, especially if you trail ride, you never know when you might need to and it needs to be 'normal' for your horse.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh gosh I am probably the queen of breaking rules. I have a few "green" friends that I bring to the barn occasionally, and allow them to plunk around on my super quiet gentle giant; I always tell them "do as I say, not as I do" haha.

(just note that I only 'break the rules' with my own horses, never with others)
- I use the fence to get on my horses, rather than a true mounting block. 
- I don't feed treats with a flat hand
- I don't let me horses know when I am walking behind them
- I run in the barn, of course only if no body else has their horse outside the stall in the barn
- I don't always halter my horses to bring them inside, sometimes I lead them by the halter, or simply put the lead around their neck and use that to lead. _I know, bad habit.
_- I've worn sandals in the barn more than once 
- I ride in shorts during the summer 
- I don't always tie my larger mare to groom/tack up (pony yes, but she has a hidden agenda)
- If I am dealing with my larger mare and have her tied, I go under her neck to get from side to side, she's a moose and I don't always feel like walking around her because of this

There's likely loads more 'rules' that I break. Again, "Do as I say, not as I do" :lol:


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Huh, I've broken most of the rules y'all have. I guess I'm not as straight-laced as I thought. LOL


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't even have a set of rules with my own horse. I duck under his neck, walk behind him, approach him from behind. I've known him for so many years and we read each other so well that it's just kinda natural. 

I go by the books a lot more when I'm handling a horse I don't know well.


----------



## StormWolf68 (May 7, 2015)

Avna said:


> Why shouldn't you lead with a halter?


If the horse decides to spook or bolt or something, your arm is going with it. AND if you let go before you're arm gets yanked out of it's socket, then you can't control the horse and must catch it again. (Not as big an issue as the arm thing, but if the barn is crowded or at it show it may not go well)


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Until I get to know a horse, I am pretty much by the book as well (other than the left side thing). 
With my own horses, I lead them by the halter, by a chunk of mane, I walk behind them, I pull their tails to back them up a step, I cross under their neck, I pick up an off side hoof from under them, I go out in whatever shoes I have on, I feed treats from my fingers or a fist. They get stuff tossed over their backs, they get scratches with the broom or rake. I even leave gates open *momentarily* because I have taught them not to pass through before me. I let one horse run around loose in the riding arena while I ride the other.
Again, only with my own horses.


----------



## StormWolf68 (May 7, 2015)

karliejaye said:


> Until I get to know a horse, I am pretty much by the book as well (other than the left side thing).
> With my own horses, I lead them by the halter, by a chunk of mane, I walk behind them, I pull their tails to back them up a step, I cross under their neck, I pick up an off side hoof from under them, I go out in whatever shoes I have on, I feed treats from my fingers or a fist. They get stuff tossed over their backs, they get scratches with the broom or rake. I even leave gates open *momentarily* because I have taught them not to pass through before me. I let one horse run around loose in the riding arena while I ride the other.
> Again, only with my own horses.


Yeah, I only do "risky" things with horses I know won't care. If it's a horse I've never met or don't know well I'm much more careful


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

bsms said:


> Actually, the 'do everything from the left' rule made sense when you had 700 horses to assemble, tack up and head out. But I don't have 700 horses...


I have been told the rule came from when men would have to mount from the right because of the side their swordsheaths were kept on in war. It was easier for them to get on from the right, so in war everyone got on the right. Then someone created the superstition "right means war, left means peace" and I guess you support war if you get on the right? That's what I was told it was anyway.


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

mkmurphy81 said:


> "Don't ride in shorts."
> 
> No, don't ride ENGLISH in shorts -- learned that one the hard way  A good comfortable western saddle shouldn't give you saddle sores anyway. When it's hot enough to fry an egg outside, shorts and boots don't seem so ridiculous anymore. (standard disclaimers about green horses and using common sense)


Oh yeah, I break that one too.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

I often run with scissors and I have torn off the "do not remove under penalty of law" tags from my mattresses


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Like others, I tend to only break rules with MY horse whom I trust not to kill me.

At my previous barn, the owner had a sign posted, "No Smoking in the Barn" and included it in your contract that you signed for lessons or boarding. At the same time she was lighting up a cigarette every 10 minutes IN THE BARN and even had a table set up with ashtrays for her and other smokers. Countless times I watched her tacking up a horse with a cigarette hanging out of her mouth.:neutral:


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

STT GUY said:


> I often run with scissors and I have torn off the "do not remove under penalty of law" tags from my mattresses


Rebel!!


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Walking under crossties- I will walk under any lead they're tied from, sometimes I will go under the horse if I need to. 
I also feed treats with my fingers- I know how quickly they try to scoop it up and I'm always aware of that. 
I walk around the bum without a hand on it too. 
I also mount/dismount from whatever side suits me that day.
I sit on the floor of the barn while one is loose to roam. 
I sit on the ground to wrap polos (OH GOD) 
I read in the pile of hay while they eat. 
I'll lay in the water trough in the summer, and drink from it too.
I eat salt lick 
I apply lots of goo with my hands. 
I purposefully drop loud big things in the barn to see what their reaction will be - now they don't flinch at any loud bang. 
I sometimes spray them with a hose in the barn, sacrificing a lightbulb one night that exploded (never trying that again) 
I regularly sit backwards bareback on the horses in the pasture to read over their butts, going wherever they go. 
I do loads of stuff that could get me killed- the way I see it is if some freak accident kills me, so be it. I'm going to enjoy my horse. 
I've also sat on a 2100 pound stallion yarding wood by himself when I was four. He was my absolute favourite horse.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh I smoke in the barn too- and in my rebel days I've lit up a hoot in the stall and sat for hours with my horse, fogging up the place. 
I'll spit and put the butt out in the glob o ick. It's my barn, my horses, I'll do what I want :lol:


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

I have probably broken them all at some point. Leading a horse by just the halter? I was recently reprimanded for bringing a horse in from the back paddock with NO halter. So now I halter her and throw the lead rope over her back. The BO hasn't caught me bringing the others in without a halter, at least not yet. I do teach beginners all the safety rules though. It's better to know them and break them than not know them at all


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Rules are made for the express purpose of breaking them! Right?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Hmmm...I guarantee if you stop by my barn during the summer you'll see me feeding, doing chores, grooming, even riding in shorts, tank top and flip flops. 

Yup, I smoke in my barn but you won't be allowed to. To that end if you're a smoker you won't see me smoking in the barn because I don't want you to think it's ok to light up.

Walking behind, in front or crawling underneath is a given although going underneath them is getting harder as time goes by.

I hold treats in my fingers, they have to learn to take them with their lips only.

I don't believe in or follow the bubble rule.

I anthropomorphize a lot. How the heck are you supposed to have a conversation with them if you don't put words in their mouth or put your own interpretation on their actions? LOL On those same lines I believe horses have more intelligence and feelings than they are given credit for. Some more than others tend to project those feelings.

I've probably broken them all at one time or another.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

> I anthropomorphize a lot. How the heck are you supposed to have a conversation with them if you don't put words in their mouth or put your own interpretation on their actions? LOL On those same lines I believe horses have more intelligence and feelings than they are given credit for. Some more than others tend to project those feelings.


THIS. I have full conversations with my boy and juge his "response" by the looks he gives me. Sitting in the woods I'll talk to him. He seems keen to eavesdrop on a buddy and mines conversation as well, swivelling ears too and fro, looking at each of us when we talk. I believe they pick up words out of conversations a lot too. When my dad and I hauled logs for the summer, we stayed in a cabin in the woods with three horses. When we said the words "harness" in a conversation they'd go hide, or "supper" was a big one too. One horse associated my father laughing with the tie ring, every time he'd laugh she'd go stand to be harnessed at the ring. We left them loose to roam the woods when they had time off and no matter where she was if dad laughed you could bet money she'd be at the ring. We were with a couple saw runners having lunch and he laughed loudly, he bet the guy five bucks that if he looked out the window she'd have heard and be standing at the ring. He went "no way, she was out at the cutting when I came in" and looked out the window, sure enough she was looking toward the camp, ears up, waiting at the tie ring.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I often ride one of my horses while the other one is loose in the arena with me. I also ride into the barn and out of it. 

Some things I see other people do that bother me (although I usually keep my mouth shut): 
Mount without holding onto the reins.
Set the reins on the horse's neck while riding.
Wrap the lunge line around their hand.
Go underneath a horse's belly.

The first three bug me because I've seen accidents where the rider/handler was injured from doing those things. In both cases of the rider not having the reins in hand, the reins flipped over the horse's head when the horse bolted and the rider had no control, just a bolting and/or bucking horse. 
The last one bothers me because I do not want to see a horse bolt off while a person is under their belly.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Wrapping the lead line around the hand drives me nuts and I can't keep my mouth shut about that one. Come to think about it, I did that one time a long time ago and my mare reminded me that I should't do that. Most of the other rules I break or never implemented them in the first place. 
Oh, one other thing I just don't do is run up to a horse from behind. My niece did that to my old girl once playing around with her. She smacked her in the butt as she ran by. Both back hooves shot straight out missing my nieces head by about two inches. She hasn't done that since.

I know this thread is about the rules that you do break, it was just easier for me to list the rules that I don't break. The other list would be too long. lol


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

LoriF said:


> Wrapping the lead line around the hand drives me nuts and I can't keep my mouth shut about that one. Come to think about it, I did that one time a long time ago and my mare reminded me that I should't do that. Most of the other rules I break or never implemented them in the first place.
> Oh, one other thing I just don't do is run up to a horse from behind. My niece did that to my old girl once playing around with her. She smacked her in the butt as she ran by. Both back hooves shot straight out missing my nieces head by about two inches. She hasn't done that since.
> 
> I know this thread is about the rules that you do break, it was just easier for me to list the rules that I don't break. The other list would be too long. lol


Ugh wrapping the lead rope around your hand scares me! We had this girl who never came to see her TB he was about 17hh and one day she had to lead him out of the paddock up to the arena to put him on a float, he spooked pulling her with him. She ended up having to have to surgery she broke all her knuckles and strained a whole bunch of tendons, muscles and ligaments


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I have never heard of the do not lead in a halter. 

If I had a lot of horses to bring in from the field - five plus, I would catch them all and lead them in, all in halters. 

Rules are there for a reason and with a horse you know you can do things incorrectly but, with a new horse then it is best to stick to the rules until you know it and it knows you. 

I was taught that when worming a horse to stand facing the same way. I was in a rush, grabbed the ponys halter and stuffed the wormer in his mouth. He reared, I held on and he caught me under my chin with his knee knocking out most of my teeth. 

Some rules are worth following!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I think they mean don't lead with just the halter, no lead rope.

One rule I always used to break was don't kneel in front of the horse's leg when putting boots on...but I got knocked in the head with the horse's knee a few times when they picked the foot up. So I try to remember not to do that.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Watched a gal get a bloody nose from ducking under the neck of a tied horse. Horse stamped at a fly and the timing wasn't good.


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2015)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> I purposefully drop loud big things in the barn to see what their reaction will be - now they don't flinch at any loud bang.


This reminds me of something the guy I do horselogging with did/does only with saplings/branches 

Because when you're in the woods sometimes things come whipping around when you're a horse that just pushed past them, which one time resulted in a sapling whipping the back of one - which promptly set him charging forward. 

So the rest of the day the horse got many a deliberate smack with a sapling until learning that just because something strikes your bum doesn't mean you get to charge forward at full speed. 


Kid gloves with animals are certainly important in the early days of getting to know them and them you, but I think that people create more problems than they solve by not allowing an animal to experience different things and learning that these new things are not scary. Granted it often takes time to teach that, but the bonus is a horse (or any other animal) that can live within an environment without one having to worry that anything could set them off.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I never said it had to be quiet around the barns. The radio was on all the time, feed bins banging, the ATV driven up the aisle, tractors delivering hay/straw, taking away the manure, children racing bikes, playing in the hay and straw, dogs running around. 

I would often feed the youngsters in the loose barn carrying a golfing umbrella or rattling a tin with pebbles in it. I would do things to try and make them spook so, as they aged if something untoward happened they would look at me as if to say, "What the heck is she up to now?"


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

No matter how old you are if you get caught on the farm with the lead wrapped around your hand you pick your own switch. That's a huge no no for us. My mother was dragged through the pagewire fence when her colt took off and she had it wrapped around. Broke one finger in five spots. 
We always have music in the barn too, I find ours do get fidgety in the tie stalls without it. But that could be due to the fact they've had constant music for ten plus years. 

I've dropped pallets on purpose out of sight and proceeded to do that at random until I didn't hear a peep come out of the horses, except hay munching. 

One big huge rule we broke though that is a pain - we let our lead mare who's retired become a huge pain in the rear. With the colt she's okay, but you take any other horse out of the pasture (better not be two!!) she will work up a sweat running back and forth for hours until they come back. Then when we walk up the driveway she will rush the fence, nearly coming through it. We let this happen partly because: 1. Whenever in the past anyone was taken out for a ride she'd go with them too. 2.they weren't taken out at all for a period of a few years. And 3. They've been in the same herd for 13 years.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

The Arizona case law interpreting (incorrectly, IMHO) the equine liability law was based on a girl who had a lead line wrapped around her hand when the horse took off. The girl's hand was crushed. The court decided the law limiting liability did not apply until the person 'had control' of the horse, which the court then said meant when the person was mounted on the horse with reins in hand.

Maybe it is just me and my sucky riding, but I generally feel MORE in control leading a horse, since on horse back only the horse has feet on the ground. I think well of my horses, but I don't wrap lead lines around my hand.


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

Those rules are a really good thing to follow if you are inexperienced with horses or you are around a horse you don't know really well.
I've had one of my horses since I was 10 years old and he was a 4 year old. He's a saint. When I was younger I'd nap on his back while he was grazing, ride backwards, mount/dismount "Indian style" (from the back), ride him up into the trailer (grabbing the top and dangling there until he walks to his spot), etc. Looking back I'm probably lucky I was never hurt!
I'm slightly more mature now, but I still mount from whatever side is convenient, duck underneath his neck instead of going around the back when he's tied up, etc. 
I would never do any of that with my young horse in fear of being seriously injured...


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

There were no rules written for some of the things we got up to on the riding school ponies! 

Standing on their backs whilst cantering bareback across the fields. Jumping bareback whilst riding backwards. 

Possibly one of the modest was trying to jump off a building onto a horse as it was led at a canter past. Mad enough on the well seasoned ponies but the mare I was trying to jump onto was a just broken 4 year old. 
I did achieve it in the end but the bruises I gained in the attempts were never worth it!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Interesting question, 'breaking of rules' implies one knows what the rules are, and choosing to do things in a different way. That I do quite a lot, but how far I break them with each individual horse.

It is another progression in the horse world, you learn the rules, more importantly you learn WHY those rules are in place, only with understanding and experience can you safely 'bend' safety rules


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

gottatrot said:


> I think they mean don't lead with just the halter, no lead rope.
> 
> One rule I always used to break was don't kneel in front of the horse's leg when putting boots on...but I got knocked in the head with the horse's knee a few times when they picked the foot up. So I try to remember not to do that.


I do that all the time even though I too have been knocked in the head by a knee. :lol: Maybe the first time, Pistol hit me so hard I didn't have enough sense to know better than to do it again? :rofl:


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Foxhunter said:


> There were no rules written for some of the things we got up to on the riding school ponies!
> 
> Standing on their backs whilst cantering bareback across the fields. Jumping bareback whilst riding backwards.
> 
> ...


Dear lord. XD


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

bsms said:


> The Arizona case law interpreting (incorrectly, IMHO) the equine liability law was based on a girl who had a lead line wrapped around her hand when the horse took off. The girl's hand was crushed. The court decided the law limiting liability did not apply until the person 'had control' of the horse, which the court then said meant when the person was mounted on the horse with reins in hand.
> 
> Maybe it is just me and my sucky riding, but I generally feel MORE in control leading a horse, since on horse back only the horse has feet on the ground. I think well of my horses, but I don't wrap lead lines around my hand.


With my particular horse I feel more in control aboard. Much less likely to be bumped into or stepped on. But I never, never wrap a lead rope. Never never never. I break most rules at times but not that one.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

sarahfromsc said:


> Rules are made for the express purpose of breaking them! Right?


Winner


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

But nobody ever told me most of these rules, so how can I break them?


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Some of them don't even make sense:

- don't walk behind a horse
- don't walk in front of a tied horse
- don't go under a horse

What am I supposed to do when tacking up? Hover over his back or something?


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2015)

I can't help but think that Foxhunter's childhood was influenced by Robin Hood Men in Tights 




Horsef said:


> Some of them don't even make sense:
> 
> - don't walk behind a horse
> - don't walk in front of a tied horse
> ...


What I find more amusing is when you're told rules like this, or the "always walk the horse away from you when turning even when leading them into a stall" 

And then not 5 seconds later get told to break that rule by the person who just told you to always follow it. 


I think for most of them they are about establishing boundaries for a beginner to work within. Beginners often need boundaries to work within so that the number of things they have to think about are reduced. Don't walk behind the horse ever is a good example as it means the beginner hasn't got to worry (as much) about ears, body posture and the horse in general to see if the horse is likely to give a kick back. 
Subtle things that they might just not pick up on if they are not used to horses; not used to the individual horse they are working with and if they are already having to think of a dozen other new things all at the same time.

Even simple things like not getting your foot stepped on when the horse turns on you instead of turning away; an experienced person knows where to put their body already; a novice is still thinking "ok hold the rope, don't wrap it round my fingers, watch the ears, watch the bum as it comes through the door, watch the head, wait do I have fee...OUCH MY FOOT"



With boundaries in place its easier to work and then you can work at breaking them down slowly as one gains more experience and familiarity to a point where the person can more easily read a horse and conduct themselves. 

I think also a part of it is trying to ensure that any action with the horse has purpose and meaning in a sensible manner when working with them. Being formal so that the person doesn't get casual with their actions around the horse.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Foxhunter said:


> I never said it had to be quiet around the barns. The radio was on all the time, feed bins banging, the ATV driven up the aisle, tractors delivering hay/straw, taking away the manure, children racing bikes, playing in the hay and straw, dogs running around.
> 
> I would often feed the youngsters in the loose barn carrying a golfing umbrella or rattling a tin with pebbles in it. I would do things to try and make them spook so, as they aged if something untoward happened they would look at me as if to say, "What the heck is she up to now?"


The umbrella and pebbles are a great idea..I'm going to use these


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

"Actually, they're more like _guidelines_ . . ." Captain Barbossa when challenged on The Pirates Code.

Only one absolute when working with horses: You _are_ gonna get stepped on, bitten, kicked, knocked over, and tossed off. Sometimes it will hurt. If you have a morbid fear of pain, your hard and fast "rule" should be to stay away from them :-D

With that in mind, about my only self-imposed rule is to wear my safety gear when I ride.

ByeBye! Steve


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I can often be seen near horses while carrying umbrellas, waving tarps around, singing horribly (gods of music, forgive me), jumping up in the air as an antelope with a seizure or flicking whips noisily. The horses are cool with it. Any mental health professionals are welcome NOT to observe it.  My gelding has to cope with me not only ON him, but on all the other sides, including, occasionally, under him; he knows I can land in the saddle from a tree, if I fancy that, and he will never forgive me riding him with pool noodles in both of my hands. 

I do observe basic safety rules around horses I don't know, and I ensure any unhorsey visitor observes them around my gelding or his herd - however, I'm a firm believer that it's good for horses to know that people can be utterly unpredictable and crazy. Which I am. But, however crazy I may be, I'll NEVER wrap a lead line around my hand - now that's asking for trouble!


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

I rarely drive the speed limit. I came from Texas where the speed limit was raised to 75 mph and higher on some roads and generally 70 mph on most. As Sammy Hagar sang "I can't drive 55!"

Getting back into horses this spring/summer. One rule I quit breaking back when I had horses was wearing my helmet. I saw a woman suffer a severe head injury after being bucked off and it has ruined her life, permanently. So, I made sure from then on to wear the helmet, no matter what. Otherwise, I was pretty chill.


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

Saranda said:


> My gelding has to cope with me not only ON him, but on all the other sides, including, occasionally, under him; he knows I can land in the saddle from a tree, if I fancy that, and he will never forgive me riding him with pool noodles in both of my hands.


 I simply cannot wait until I get my horse next year and try riding with pool noodles in each hand. Oh the fun and games we can have with pool noodles. :cowboy:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

_I simply cannot wait until I get my horse next year and try riding with pool noodles in each hand. Oh the fun and games we can have with pool noodles. _

I can do you one better.....balloons! 

I was out trail riding last spring an came across a bundle of slightly deflated helium balloons. Like that you would find at a birthday party. I was riding my greenie and of course he was scared the moment he saw them. But then I convinced him it was okay (lots of praise and treats) and pretty soon he rode right up to them and wanted to eat them. :icon_rolleyes:

So I bent down and grabbed them and brought them home with me! There were about 8 balloons in various stages of floating or sinking and I rode with them for about an hour in order to bring them home and show my family. (I wanted someone to get a picture.) When we got close to home I swear every dog in the neighborhood saw us and was barking. :x 

Probably a stupid thing to do in hindsight, so much could have gone awry, but once my horse accepts something he quits being scared of it and I was so proud of him! Especially since he can be such a spooky critter at times.

I also walk under his neck while he is tied pretty much every time I groom him. And mount/dismount from both sides randomly. I figure that's just good training. :wink:

I actually feel safer on his back than leading him. He doesn't have the best ground manners and he's 16 hands and I always feel like I could get run over if he spooks. On his back I actually feel safer. I could come off, true, but I feel like that's less likely than getting run over on the ground for some reason. I never had such a tall horse before, and I always get this vision of him going right over the top of me because he's so darn tall and I'm only 5'6." :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

There is one rule I learned not to break. Walking up behind a horse without speaking to them first (or just not approaching directly from behind at all). 

The best horse I EVER had was a wonderful BLM Mustang. Totally trust-worthy. Totally gentle. Beginner safe type horse.

Well, after a long ride me and a friend were letting our horses graze on the end of our lead ropes. The horse got in front of me maybe 10 feet and I walked up behind him to get something out of my saddle bags. I had never let go of the lead rope so he knew I was there, right!? Well, I go to retrieve something from behind the saddle and he flies forward like he got goosed. Totally levitated and leaped forward. 

And I was like, wow, if he was a kicking sort of horse, I would have been dead. Luckily it was honest John and he just got scared and leaped forward.

But now I don't assume a horse knows I'm still there when approached from behind. I think I would have gotten kicked if it had been any other horse. I always speak to them first now, and try to make sure they aware of me.


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

i have done pretty much all the things everyone has said!
- leading a horse by the halter
- leaving the halter unclipped 
- go under the horses necks while on the cross ties
- muddy pony legs..i sit on the ground because i get tired of bending over
- walk up behind horses
- stand behind horses (just at random, washing tails, blankets, ect.)
- standing directly infront of horses
- picking out feet the "proper" way (pick dirt away from you, ect.)
- sitting on the ground in the barn
- running in the barn
- feeding treats with a flat hand

one thing some of you have mentioned is that you only do these things with your horses and horses you know well..i have a bad habit of doing it with different horses, even ones i really dont know. i work at a barn with 28 horses and handle each of them at least 5-7 days a week - grooming, feeding, turning in/out, doing stalls, ect.. the new ones we get in, i kinda just treat like the rest. typically im always there though so i get a chance to talk with the owners and will sometimes see other people handle them before me, or then ask if im a little unsure. im also kinda like "there a horse and will do as they please, if there naughty, then i will just handle that situation when it occurs". obviously i will take some precautions and dont assume them to be perfect, but sometimes i could be a little more aware.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Probably the only one I follow religiously and take to an even further extent than most is 'don't wrap the lead around your hand'. I hold them like this (the 'right' one :lol









The only other one I can think I haven't broken is 'don't ride in shorts'. To me that just sounds... ouch? and I live in the desert too, even on 110F days NOT out at the barn you will find me in pants of some sort. Then again, I don't have much tolerance for the heat so I usually spend the hottest parts of the day in the A/C!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Saw this and thought of this thread 3 Mistakes Even Experienced Horsemen Make - Horse Collaborative


----------



## kimberpony1 (Jan 11, 2017)

I lead by the halter, walk behind horses, and don't always flaten my hand for treats. For those of you wondering why we mount from the left soldiers were mostly right handed to their swords were on the right, so if they mounted from the right they would stb their horse. We carry on this tradition tofay, so both people and their horses have a routine of it. Now that I've said that a properly broken horse will let you mount from either side.


----------



## kimberpony1 (Jan 11, 2017)

Also to those of you who are talking about wrapping lead ropes around you hand. I know a girl who did that, her horse took of and she lost two fingers, dont wrap the lead rope around your hand. EVER!!!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

kimberpony1 said:


> I lead by the halter, walk behind horses, and don't always flaten my hand for treats. For those of you wondering why we mount from the left soldiers were mostly right handed to their swords were on the right, so if they mounted from the right they would stb their horse. We carry on this tradition tofay, so both people and their horses have a routine of it. Now that I've said that a properly broken horse will let you mount from either side.


Wouldn't a right handed person want their sword on the left for a faster draw? The sword would be away from the horse while mounting also.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

Never look a gift horse in the mouth????
That's the first thing I do!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

There is basic safety,far ashorse handling, as taught in 4 H, whether you want to call them rules or 'correct practice', and then there is the 'do as I say and not as I do'. rule, by experienced horse people, who make exceptions all the time, esp on horses they trust
I am sure all of us who have driven any length of time, have run yellow lights, but that does nor mean it should be taught in basic driving lessons!
I ride without a helmet most times-personal choice
Heck, far as leading a horse, i have done so, just grabbing some mane, but does not mean I am going to teach that to some 4H kid!
At the same time, there was a great article once, on how experienced horses people sometimes get hurt more with horses that they trust completely, then with green colts, because they take short cuts, disregard basic safe horse handling, that the would not, on a green horse
I almost got seriously hurt by that very reason. I was showing tow horses, at a one day show, a jr horse and my senior reining mare. No stall facilities, so the hrose not being shown, was left tied tot he trailer
Not much time between two sr and jr classes, so I raced back to the trailer with my jr horse, and lead him around the trailer to tie him up, where my senior horse, apparently had been sleeping, never heard us approach, and thus reacted automatically to something coming up at her, suddenly, from around the trailer, and kick out, almost nailing me
Had it been the other way around, with my jr horse tied tot he trailer, I would have been more sure to announce our arrival


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

kimberpony1 said:


> ...soldiers were mostly right handed to their swords were on the right, so if they mounted from the right they would stb their horse.


Just as a practical matter, if you're right handed, you want to wear your sword on the LEFT, as it's much easier to draw that way - try it sometime. And it seems (though I admit I've never tried it) that it'd be easier to mount from the left with the sword worn on your left side.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

kimberpony1 said:


> I lead by the halter, walk behind horses, and don't always flaten my hand for treats. For those of you wondering why we mount from the left soldiers were mostly right handed to their swords were on the right, so if they mounted from the right they would stb their horse. We carry on this tradition tofay, so both people and their horses have a routine of it. Now that I've said that a properly broken horse will let you mount from either side.


I always thought that we mount from the left because a horses heart (like our own) is on the left. If you mount from the right the cinch puts pressure directly on the heart.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

After years of being drilled to alway mount on the left I thought I should really practice from the right. You never know when you might need it out on trails. Well, I put my back out trying.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

natisha said:


> Wouldn't a right handed person want their sword on the left for a faster draw? The sword would be away from the horse while mounting also.


Back in those days it was thought that lefties were black magic and up until the 1950s many schools and families forced their left handed children to use the right hand. 

There were two girls in my class at school that were by nature left handed and had been made to work with their right and were totally ambidextrous.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

elkdog said:


> I always thought that we mount from the left because a horses heart (like our own) is on the left. If you mount from the right the cinch puts pressure directly on the heart.


No it is because of the sword factor. The heart is well protected by the ribs and the lungs, you would have to have a heck of a lot of strength to tighten the girth/cinch to touch the heart!


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2015)

I suspect the always one side also creeps in because it halves the amount of thinking a beginner needs. If everything is always from one side then their mind and hands get used to dealing with everything from that side. If it's always swapping side to side then they've got to re-think what they are doing as suddenly each method is flipped over the other way. 

So I suspect its as much for learners that it persists; and of course if the learner is never encouraged to nor in a situation where they have to work on the other side then chances are they won't push that boundary.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

natisha said:


> What's a rule?:wink:


That's it in a nutshell, generally speaking.

My horses have been with me since "Moby **** Was A Minnow", lollol

I break so many rules with them, I would be a really poor example of what to do around a horse, lol

This morning, I was vacuuming mud off my oneriest horse, that is 16.1H (I'm 5'2"). I went to his tail head, then down to his hocks before I remembered to say "pay attention". He just stood there but it reminded me how very complacent I have become.

I wonder if I could remember all The Rules, if I brought a new horse home; especially if that horse needed some manners instilled back in him. I'd sure hate to get my head kicked in --- I've already got two concussions on the score card and only one was somewhat horse related


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Majority of so ca,,ed accidents could well be avoided if the rules were adhered to! 

It is when you are complacent that bad things happen. 

The worse one for me was when worming a pony. I was in a rush, I grabbed his halter, stuck the wormer in his mouth, hemreared up and _because_ I was facing him and not standing a
alongsode him he caught me under the jaw with his knee. Most of my top teeth were either knocked out or broken, busted jaw and nose. 

I can honestly say that it was so quick I never felt a thing. Only when I breathed in cold air and it hit exposed nerves did I feel it. 

Spent about five hours in the dentists. Not nice.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

6gun Kid said:


> Point of Fact, I make it a point to mount and dismount from either side randomly


Me too, and I slide off his butt. My old horses, Djinn and Ahab, not my new dude. We're not nearly there yet.

I got scolded by a trainer once, for leading on the off side, but it comes in handy now and again.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

There is no rule, far as mounting on the left, far as I know, just that it is customary to handle a horse usually from his left side, as we also generally lead a horse on his left side
Most people also mount their horse on the right, a few times, during training, as there are times it is advantageous to do so, as on trail rides
When soldiers did drills with their horses , they stood on the left side, so it would have been unnecessary steps, sword or no sword, to then step around to the right side, to mount 
I , and many others, am right handed, so also easier for me to mount on the left, throwing my right leg over, rather then my left


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Majority of the ponies at the riding school l learned at were pretty much bomb proof. 

One evening we were taking them out to the fields, riding bareback with just home made plaited bailer twine halters. I realised I had forgotten something so jumped off to go get it. Simeon, the pony I was riding out, had moved and was grazing on the edge of the grass. He knew I was coming and I ran behind him to leapfrog on. 

He never kicked but before I could actually land on his back he brought his backend up and I cleared his head landing flat on my face.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

bsms said:


> Actually, the 'do everything from the left' rule made sense when you had 700 horses to assemble, tack up and head out. But I don't have 700 horses...


It also made sense when horses were used in war. As most people are right handed, the sword was carried on the left side so the right hand could grab it when needed. The sword would get in the way of mounting if you mounted on the right. No real need for that rule anymore, unless you are always riding around with a sword and you're right handed.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

The one rule I always break is being around horses in sneakers. Usually when I go to just feed. I won't let anyone else do it though, lol. I had a meltdown once when my niece was in the pasture with my horses with flip flops on.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

One rule I had at I _hated_ people to break was not cutting bailertwine at the knots when they opened a (small) bale. Worse than not cutting at the knots was not cutting it at all. Dangerous stuff to stick a foot into!


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

ManicMini said:


> I don't follow the "do everything on the left side of the horse" rule. I lead the horse from either hand, mount from either side, dismount from either side etc. I also walk behind the horses and sometimes duck underneath their lead ropes when they're tied.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wait, you're not supposed to walk behind them OR duck underneath the leadrope? How are you supposed to get to the other side  lol. I do both but prefer to duck under the leadrope, but always let him know first, and keep my hand on his leadrope near his chin so I can keep his head away from me. If I go behind him I keep my hand on his bum as well so he knows I'm there (I'll start at his side and slide my hand around as I walk around him) 

When untacking I first loosen everything on the left, then walk around ot do up my right stirrup and put the girth and breastplate over the saddle, and since I'm already on the right side, I just pull the saddle off from there. (especially since I put it down on that side too lol). 

I also leave Moro standing loose with his bridle while I grab his halter, it's like 3 steps from where I untack though, and he stands quietly. If he ever did spook he will just run to his stall anyway (has happened before when I fell off).


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Foxhunter said:


> One rule I had at I _hated_ people to break was not cutting bailertwine at the knots when they opened a (small) bale. Worse than not cutting at the knots was not cutting it at all. Dangerous stuff to stick a foot into!


I thought I was the only one who insists on cutting right at knots. DH still doesn't care where he cuts the twine but at least cuts them--- it only took me three years of harping, until he was tired of listening to me, lol.ol

That was a good visual of going over the pony's head, lollol. I went over the head of one of my grandma's ponys, but I took too big of a jump, she lowered her head to the ground and over her neck I went.


----------



## samanthafowlkes (Jan 3, 2017)

I was to told to never walk behind a horse. I trust my horse though, and she has no problem with it. Holding on the saddle horn (western). I don't hold on to it for safety or comfort. Just because I have to be doing something with both hands, and I ride my horses with only my left.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Haven't read all of this, but this thread reminded me of a picture I posted on Facebook a while back, but just couldn't find it.

It said something to the extent of:

Me to newbie: "NEVER walk behind the horse, you may surprise them and they may kick"

Me immediately after: Walks behind horse

Me again later: Dances a jig behind horse

And me even later: Sets up table and has dinner behind horse

There's lots of "Rules" I think we all break at times, just because, or because we had a moment of forgetfulness.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Why does one cut bailer twine at the knots? I don't cut it at all, but every time I open a bale the strings are put in a garbage can with a feed bag in it, that's right next to the hay part of the barn. Between the two horses they only eat a bale a day! 

I too do things behind my horse. If he knows I'm around he has other senses to know I'm behind him. Sometimes I stand directly behind him to scratch his butt muscles, do tail exercises (his tail is really tight) and brush his tail out. I tell people to stay out from behind him. It's a "do as I say, not as I do" situation.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

walkinthewalk said:


> I thought I was the only one who insists on cutting right at knots. DH still doesn't care where he cuts the twine but at least cuts them--- it only took me three years of harping, until he was tired of listening to me, lol.ol.



The woman who owned the riding school I started at would plait halters and lead ropes for all the horses and ponies. So we had it instilled in us that a piece of bailer twine was worth £1 because she couldn't make halters with knots in the middle of them. So, if she didn't have enou twine she would have to go but a halter (and they were all leather back then) it would cost £1.

Of course, it was thennthe sisal twine not this horrid plastic stuff.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

I'll add, that in our main barn we always used to put the worst horse where the most people would walk behind it. This barn isn't open to the public or anything, so it's regular family that goes in and out. But the point of this was to get the horse used to people walking behind it and not reacting, instead of being tied in a lonely corner of the barn and getting worse. We also put the spookiest horse where the door was, and eventually he calmed down because there was so much traffic that he had no choice.

These were our own personal horses. If it were a public barn or we had boarders, the set up would be much different. I also don't believe in tip-toeing around a horse. You should be able to flap the saddle around and on it, and not have to gingerly, quietly perch it on their back lest they spook or bolt. I was always told to be quiet and slow around a horse, but I find that creates a more reactive horse, and that you're just tip toeing around any problems they have.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I do get on Redz from the 'other' side sometimes. His chiro said it's actually good for his back if I do that, rotate between the sides. 
Like one day I get on the 'normal' side, the next the other. I always get off on the same side though. :lol:

& I do trust him, so sometimes I don't even tap his booty if I'm walking behind him. He knows not to kick me!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

One of the farriers had a good workshop, he had the forge and four tie up stalls. It was great education for young horses to go there and be tied up for the morning/afternoon/day. 

Horses and people coming and going, banging and hammering, the forge flaring. They were practically broken in after a few trips there.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Foxhunter said:


> The woman who owned the riding school I started at would plait halters and lead ropes for all the horses and ponies. So we had it instilled in us that a piece of bailer twine was worth £1 because she couldn't make halters with knots in the middle of them. So, if she didn't have enou twine she would have to go but a halter (and they were all leather back then) it would cost £1.
> 
> Of course, it was thennthe sisal twine not this horrid plastic stuff.


I was thinking "Oh no, I cut twine where ever" Whew, no one makes halter and lead ropes over here, I'm good.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> I agree the doing everything from the left was not really made with real purpose in mind, however I do have to say that after growing up doing it that way - It is just natural. My left leg is more flexible than my right, so when I'm getting on something big (I'm short) I flat out can't get on from the right side. Just can't. Not gonna happen.
> 
> A well broke horse won't care though. They don't give a hoot what side you're on if somebody actually started them right.


I've tried to mount and dismount from the right, but it just feels so unnatural lol. Horse doesn't care but I sure do!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I always taught my horses to be mounted from either side.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

My horse knows how and doesn't give a fig, and I've taught many therapy horses how to do it, I myself just don't like doing mounting from the right. For my own personal comfort  I lead from the right all of the time though.


----------



## Thormypony (Mar 14, 2016)

I ride in flip flops in the summer.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

I don't know of any regulatory system laid out for horse owners in the U.S. other than zoning, neglect and abuse.
It is just well intended advice for those new to horses. Boarding barns are another story.


----------



## Blue 42 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm horrible for leading. I do sometimes lead by the halter, and often bring him in from the pasture with just a rope around his neck. I will let him hang out in the barn aisle without being tied, but only if there's no one else there so he won't get in the way. I walk behind him all the time, but I normally say something to him or touch him on the rump to let him know I'm there. 

I lead, tack, mount and dismount from both sides. He doesn't bat an eye. I do lots of stupid stuff mounted though. My 4-H instructors would go mental seeing me slide off his bum, lope side-saddle, ride backwards or sit cross-legged on his rump and 'meditate'. lol He's learned to ignore all my shenanigans.

When I broke my arm, I would pick his feet my kneeling down, putting his hoof on my knee, and picking using my good hand. Fortunately he's an angel with his feet and never tries to kick out or snatch his foot away. I had some non-horsey friends at the barn, and I told them, "Never, ever do what I'm doing, that's how you'll get kicked in the face." Of course they wanted to know why I was allowed to do it and they weren't. lol


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Blue 42 said:


> I'm horrible for leading. I do sometimes lead by the halter, and often bring him in from the pasture with just a rope around his neck. I will let him hang out in the barn aisle without being tied, but only if there's no one else there so he won't get in the way. I walk behind him all the time, but I normally say something to him or touch him on the rump to let him know I'm there.
> 
> I lead, tack, mount and dismount from both sides. He doesn't bat an eye. I do lots of stupid stuff mounted though. My 4-H instructors would go mental seeing me slide off his bum, lope side-saddle, ride backwards or sit cross-legged on his rump and 'meditate'. lol He's learned to ignore all my shenanigans.
> 
> When I broke my arm, I would pick his feet my kneeling down, putting his hoof on my knee, and picking using my good hand. Fortunately he's an angel with his feet and never tries to kick out or snatch his foot away. I had some non-horsey friends at the barn, and I told them, "Never, ever do what I'm doing, that's how you'll get kicked in the face." Of course they wanted to know why I was allowed to do it and they weren't. lol


Im SUPER bad for leading with just a neck rope. And I don't even have a broken arm and I kneel on the ground to do detailed foot cleanings. 

When Trouble had an abcess I had to soak his foot, and he learned that if he flipped the bucket over he'd get to wait around while I refilled it. To fix this problem I would sit on the ground next to his leg and physically hold his leg in place in the bucket. As you stated, he learned to put up with my shenanigans. 

:lol: like the time I fell off the mounting block. I was acting a fool dancing on the block around some friends when it tipped and I fell underneath him. He hiked his belly way up high and turned his head to smell me like "what the heck are you doing?" All my friends were amazed he didn't spook or jump on me. I just told them he's used to me doing stupid stuff around him and fiddling with him.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

I dismount sometimes by sliding off my horses butts. Awful right? 
I don't think we have one horse at the lesson barn I work at that cares how you dismount. Growing up me and the other girls who now work there used to stand on the horses and jump off, ride backwards, pretend to be trick riders, play horse soccer, pool noodle jousting, everything michevious horse girls do. And every now and then we revisit some activities lol
We have the most desensitized horses!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

50 years around horses and I still spend time working with them in shorts and barefoot, and I do, on occasion, ride barefoot (I hate shoes). I lead with halter, neck rope, or sometimes just grab a hunk of mane and the nose. I'm old now, and my back doesn't do bent over well, so if I have to spend a lot of time working on their feet/lower legs, chances are I'm going to kneel or sit. But these are MY horses and I know them. I wouldn't do that around a new horse or one not mine.

I often catch myself thinking, "Now kids, don't try this at home...."


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

@Change I’ve done the same thing; riding without a saddle, bridle/halter, hat, boots (barefoot) and in shorts. On long hot summer nights I’d sit in the field and then use a tree stump to get on bareback and hold the mane as he took me back to the field gate. It caused so many arguments.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

When I was 18 or 19, having just joined the Air Force and being transferred to the opposite side of the country from my horses, I saw a man riding a horse and ponying another saddled horse along side of the road. I was in extreme withdrawal for the smell of horses, so I pulled off the road ahead of them and waited. When the man started to pass me, I struck up a conversation. Turns out the mare he was ponying was a young 3 y/o named Dyna Might. She had about 30 days under saddle and he just didn't have time to ride and finish her - jump to the end of the conversation, he invited me to meet him up the road at his ranch and he'd let me ride. 

It was a hot North Carolina summer afternoon, so I was in shorts and sandals. 

I rode that mare for about 10 minutes with the saddle, then hopped off and stripped her. The man asked what I was doing. I said I needed to ride her bareback first so I could feel what she was doing and how she moved. 

Yeah. Young me, barefoot and bareback, on a green broke mare I'd only ridden for a few minutes. How many rules is that? LOL.

After 30 minutes (and one brief bucking fit) the man invited me to come up and ride Dyna any time I wanted to put miles on her and do some finishing on her. A break-all-the-rules Horse Junkie got her fix!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

When I was a kid I didn't know there was any other way to ride other than bareback, barefoot & shorts when it was warm enough, jeans & tennis shoes when it wasn't (still bareback). LOL


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I’m always walking behind horses, but I’ve always got a hand on them, too. I tend to talk to and sing to horses when I’m grooming, that way they pretty much always know where I am. I pretty much only mount on the left these days because of my injury (bad right knee, was hit by a car as a kid and I seem to have exacerbated it over the last year)- my left leg is just stronger. I’ve never heard of not leading by the halter, I just make sure not to put my fingers through any of the metal bits. 

Also, not feeding treats by hand, or with a flat palm, because I’m aware of where their teeth are by now – they’re not grabbing for treats with their teeth anyway, they’re using their lips to manipulate it. 

One rule I don’t break is walking under a horse’s neck, and the lead rope thing. I got that hollered into me by a girl I knew as a kid who had horses. The neck thing, I got whanged on the top of my skull pretty good once by a green draft cross who had a bad habit of throwing his head around. THAT hurt, and I never forgot how much! I also am pretty aware of horses throwing their heads now since another draft cross I worked with nearly broke my nose throwing her head around. 

I also have a rule about not putting myself into bad situations. In our barn, if you go out to get a horse in the field near dinnertime, you are going to attract the attention of 20+ hungry draft horses and draft ponies who ALL want to surge through the gate at once, since they typically run to their own stalls and we shut the doors behind them. So, I make sure not to go out near feeding time to grab Sully. There’s no way I can do so and not get run over, so I don’t try.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I once went under my horse to get to the other side of him. He has long legs for a TB but still, I shocked myself. Stupid!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

livelovelaughride said:


> I once went under my horse to get to the other side of him. He has long legs for a TB but still, I shocked myself. Stupid!


Been there. Done that! LOL!

One rule I will never break again is to get inside a standing stall with a Belgian while grooming (I couldn't reach high enough). Bill thought it felt so good that he started leaning into the brush (and me), and darn near squashed me between his 2000 lb self and the stall rails!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

livelovelaughride said:


> I once went under my horse to get to the other side of him. He has long legs for a TB but still, I shocked myself. Stupid!


I've done that before.

Sometimes I go under Redz's neck when I'm too lazy to walk all the way around him, he doesn't seem to mind. :lol:


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I let my horses walk behind me. 
I will let them graze loose with the rope dragging. They figure out how not to step on the rope. 
They can walk off while mounting as long as I have already started to swing up. 
If they are polite they can lick my hands. 
If they are polite they can rub on me.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't think there are many 'rules' I break xD
I do duck under a horse's neck if I know them well and they're cross tied while grooming/tacking up, but that's the only one I can really think of...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Truth?

I lead with a piece of baling twine around the neck (not tied just wrapped)... sometimes I use a scarf and sometimes I put my hand under the jaw and use that...
I drop the lead rope on the ground or I hang it on a shelf and don't really tie it...
I kneel under the horse while grooming... I sometimes sit on my butt next to the horse while grooming...
I don't always ride with a bridle, or a halter....
I open the barn doors and tell them to go to their stalls...
I keep treats in my pockets...sometimes I shove a treat in their mouth from my perch on the saddle...
I talk on the cell phone while riding... sometimes I take selfies....
I wear tennis shoes to the barn...
I am a very bad girl....


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I really had no idea ducking under the neck/leadrope was 'wrong' or dangerous. I've always done it this way. Can someone explain why it's regarded as a bad thing?


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

I ride often in an English bridle and a Western saddle  I also have been known to wear jeans and western boots with English half chaps hahahaha whatever is handy and functional!!


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Luce73 said:


> I really had no idea ducking under the neck/leadrope was 'wrong' or dangerous. I've always done it this way. Can someone explain why it's regarded as a bad thing?


I was always told the front end was more dangerous than the back growing up, but we had a few horses that would bite or strike unpredictably. 

It's strange really. We make a point to tell newbies never to walk behind the horse, but growing up the saying was "a horse can hurt you in two ways from the front, and one from the back."


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Luce73 said:


> I really had no idea ducking under the neck/leadrope was 'wrong' or dangerous. I've always done it this way. Can someone explain why it's regarded as a bad thing?


Walking under the neck is just not a great idea since a horse's head and neck are very powerful, and if you're crouched down under it, it's not as easy to get out of the way. As I explained in my comment, I made the mistake of doing that once with a draft cross gelding I was working with, who had very crappy ground manners - he threw his head in reaction to something and cracked me right on the top of my skull. THAT hurt, and thankfully I suffered nothing worse than a bit of a goose egg where he hit me. But, he could easily have knocked me out, given me a concussion, or cracked my skull. 

We forget how fragile our heads and brains are sometimes, but the human skull can fracture at relatively low impact speeds.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

farmpony84 said:


> ...
> I talk on the cell phone while riding.......


I am always on the phone when riding, heck I thought that is why blue tooth earpieces were invented!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm also guilty of being on my phone when riding sometimes. Sometimes I take a video, or a quick picture (like the one in my avatar, I was walking!).  But for the most part it's in my pocket zipped up because I'm paranoid I'll drop it.


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

Being a former Pony Club girl I have had manyyy rules drilled into me during my formative riding time. So often, even though I do break some now, I always hear an old PC instructor in the back of my mind telling me not to! I suppose knowing that there are risks with what I'm doing is good! 

-I have worn tennis shoes, flats and even sandals to the barn
-I feed Nav treats from my fingers, versus a flat hand
-I kneel down and sometimes rest the top/back of his hoof on my leg when working on his hooves, especially if I'm trying to get into a small area
-I tack up, groom and mount from either left or right
-I've used all kinds of things for mounting blocks - the fence, large rocks, tree stumps, even the back bumper of my car
-I've definitely used my phone while riding
-I let Nav groom with the lead rope loose on the ground
-I've untacked with Nav loose
-Definitely ducked underneath the leadrope/in front of Nav

I'm sure there are more. The only ones I don't break are wrapping a lead (or anything attached to the horse) around my hand, and riding without a helmet. And I only do these with Nav, since I know him very well.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Now - that's ONE rule I *never *break! I always ensure the lead is folded in my hand with no loops around it.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh geeze, I think I'm heading in the direction of you Change

I'm only about 2 years into horses right now, but I *deep breath*
- Duck under the lead rope
- Let Cherokee walk behind me on the lead as long as he's listening and being respectful if I ask him to move.
- Let him lick my hand (again, if polite)
- Bend over at the waist to brush the legs (basically asking to get my face kicked)
- Lead by the halter
- Walk behind them (granted I touch their butt with my hand or walk with my shoulder brushing against them).
- Lay across Cherokee's back when he is loose. (I have reins there but if he wanted to do something I'd be screwed, lol.)


Does messing with the top of their head while they have it down by your legs (so you're kind of over it but not really) count as breaking a rule?:biglaugh:


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I have led my horse by his halter only. 
I mount from the right hand side (you should hear the gasps people have given me lol)
I allow my horse to canter home from certain markers. He knows the markers and that it's "allowed" from that point home.
I give treats often because I enjoy it and the horses enjoy it.


----------

